
Keep Freelancing - jdbentley
http://jdbentley.com/keep-freelancing
======
iends
There comes a point where the tax advantages of forming a company outweigh
doing a sole proprietorship. Based on my circumstances, my accountant informed
me that that number was less than 100k of taxable income. Certainly this is in
the range of a reasonable freelance salary in my area (because it's in the
range of a reasonable developer salary).

Dissolving your LLC and going to a sole proprietorship could end up costing
you a lot of money and doing so without consulting an accountant would be
foolish.

...and that's not even talking about liability issues (which your LLC may or
may not protect you against), so it's best to talk to a lawyer too. Both will
pay for themselves.

